# 2010 southwest sectional results



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok here is the reasons why you have not seen the results.
1. The tournament was from the 1st of Jan to the 31st 
2. Which means that this past weekend was the last shoot 
3. The host have until this saturday the 6th of feb to get me the scores and all monies and paper work.
4. There will be approx 300 archers to tabulate
5. I then have to forward all $ and paper work to HQ so they can make sure that someone's dues are not overdue and then the awards will be sent out.
my friend all of this takes time and I will work as fast as you can.
I can not tell what state you are from or your real name, so I can forward all of this to your Director so he or she can give you a call to be able to give you a personnel response and make sure that we have taken care of all of your concerns. So I hope that this does answer your questions. I want to thank you for being a Loyal NFFA Member.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the beauty of the spread em out Sec.tourneys.Not! You dont get to shoot with your peers on the line,and half the fun was seeing everyone you shoot against.Same thing up here in the Great Lakes Sec.I know a lot of people are not happy with this format.Yes we know the reasons behind the decision,numbers of shooters,but then lets shoot Nationals in all 50 states eh?
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the fact that we didn't have to drive hundreds of miles to go and shoot. This style of shoot is a great compromise! I did not understand that it was still going on. 
thanks for the responses.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

damn bob we want it yesterday


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Why is this in the Pro Forum?


----------

